# best wax for new red car



## rob321 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi all black fiesta zetec going this week and new colarado red fiesta zetec coming home with me yippee. I have a stock of collinite 476 nattys blue cg butterwax ag super resin and extra gloss protection all of which I used on the black car.I want the red one to look wet and shiny will I get a good result with these products or is there any that you guys can reccomend that would suit the red car better for the ultimate shine in the £15 to£25 range? thanks in advance rob


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Any of the waxes you have will give great results. However, if you do want to spend some of your pennies, Victoria Concours is very hard to beat on red, IMO


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

anything will look good. have a play with the products you have already to see which you prefer


----------



## rob321 (Apr 13, 2010)

cheers gonna do the ag super resin then ag xgp then either collinite or nattys but may spend a few peenies on vic concours wheres best deal on that at mo anyone? thanx


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

a few DW traders stock it, similar prices really..
if your waxing, no real need for EGP as well imo


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Clean Your Car are very reasonably priced:thumb:


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Just thought I'd put a little something in the mix as I've just spent the day sorting my Colorado red Zetec Fiesta. I'm relatively new to all this so started using DJ Banana Armour about a month or so ago. I decided that I wanted something to top up the finish / protection every other wash and went for DJ Red Mist Tropical. I can honestly say the finish I've got at the end of today is awesome, even the mrs came out with "I thought I was going to have to lie, but that looks brilliant"  ... Hope this helps.


----------



## rob321 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanx also have some optimum opti seal which I had given does this go on top of final wax and is it any good? cheers


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

detailed obsession do vics concours at a very good price and it would look great on your car


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Dodo juice Orange Crush is good for red. i use it on my imola red bmw - looks mint. around a 5er for a panel pot which does around 5 cars


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Definitely an oil glaze followed by a wax on red!!!

On that £25 budget, get yourself some meg's #7 and a 3oz of vics concours! There's nothing deeper and wetter than this! 

Your nattys blue and butter wax will look superb too, just try them over an oil glaze instead of SRP.


----------



## rob321 (Apr 13, 2010)

hi all by oil glaze do you mean the opti seal? cheers


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Color dedicated wax are just a myth IMHO. 
Opti seal is a liquid sealant not a glaze. A glaze could be Black Hole or Prima Amigo, there are several good glaze out there.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

rob321 said:


> hi all by oil glaze do you mean the opti seal? cheers


No mate. Opti-seal is a "wipe on, walk away" sealant.

Oil glazes are meg's #7, clearkote rmg, dodo lime prime/lite, ect. All look brilliant on red, giving a gorgeous deep and wet liquid shine.

What I don't really like on red is the acrylic/polimer type of glazes. Blackhole, ez creme, amigo, and you could include SRP in that as well. I feel these give a more sterile shine, and can make the paint look more orange.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

red moose glaze with vics red on top would look awesome imo


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

For new cars decontaminate the paint then C1, sorted for the next 3-5yrs for protection

Just read your budget, Gtechniq C3 spray wax and only £18 bottle

I too have a fiesta - all thats on it is P1 for paint prep, C2 protection and C3 wax


----------



## walkmad (Dec 19, 2006)

ClearKote Vanilla Moose Glaze followed by Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax always gets may vote on Red Paint. I had a Salsa Red X-Type a few years ago always looked fantastic in this combo.

http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l488/duncanmates/JaguarBW53BYZApril2008009.jpg

Its not the best pic but the only one I can find at the mo.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

My Colorado red Focus ST:










It's wearing Prima Amigo, CG Blacklight (2 coats) and Dodo Supernatural (2 coats).


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

> Definitely an oil glaze followed by a wax on red!!!


What product are oily? Can I use The Detail Shoppe Wet Glaze?
Do you think that sealant or hybridwax doesn't look so good in red?


----------



## lawrence (May 20, 2010)

this is mine using egp then colly 476 over the top
sorry about pic quality


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Use Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze before your wax for a little extra wettness on a solid dark colour like red, and then out of your waxes, CG Butterwax would be the best bet for this look but not for durability. Best of both worlds, I would go with Megs #7 followed by either Megs #26 or if you are feeling a bit more flush, Victoria Concours wax


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Vics concours, great on Solid Red


----------

